
Show HN: Open source extension to donate to charity when you procrastinate - zeschnell
http://zachschnell.com/donate/
======
zeschnell
Hi HN,

I link to my blogpost with an overview of the extension, but it’s available
here
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejlaogipbpicpboiog...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejlaogipbpicpboioglpoiblobhdaokj)
and the source code is at [https://github.com/zchr/donate-
extension](https://github.com/zchr/donate-extension). It’s very much an MVP,
but I’d love any and all feedback!

